# MSChart Dokumentation ?!



## werner_scherer (3. März 2004)

MSChart Dokumentation ?!

Hallo Leute !

Kennt jemand eine vernünftige ( möglichst umfassende ) Dokumentation des Steuerelements MSChart ?

Habe ein Programm gebastelt, das die Parabel n-ter Ordnung von einzugebenden Wertepaaren errechnet und als Graph darstellt (x-y Diagramm, 2d).

Das funktioniert ganz prima, solange die Wertebereiche für x und y nicht mehr als Faktor 3 auseinanderliegen, danach erhält man ein wenig anschauliches und somit nichtssagendes Diagramm.

Was ich möchte, ist die Achsen des Diagramms in fester Größe darstellen und den Wertebereich der jeweiligen Achse darauf abbilden.

Jeder Hinweis wird gerne genommen !


----------

